# Covid social distancing markers



## chic (Mar 2, 2022)

My state has been dropping all covid restrictions but one thing that I have noticed does remain are the social distancing markers in banks, stores, the post office etc. Do you still have social distancing markers where you live? I wonder why they are keeping those while letting everything else go?


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2022)

chic said:


> My state has been dropping all covid restrictions but one thing that I have noticed does remain are the social distancing markers in banks, stores, the post office etc. Do you still have social distancing markers where you live? I wonder why they are keeping those while letting everything else go?


many here have been gone a long time worn off or just done with it..... some may have spent more on long lasting and my bet is many places are gun shy that the mandates will return etc and they just do not want the hassle of reinstalling.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes stores here have them but it has become kind of slap-dash. Maybe one, as a reminder, at the register or anywhere else people have to wait. No more one-way aisles though.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 2, 2022)

Maybe they're too hard to scrape off the floor.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 2, 2022)

No, haven't seen any for months.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 2, 2022)

Even during the height of the pandemic, I have seen folks completely ignoring these markers.  These days, if there are any around, I don't see anyone looking down and following those arrows.  They are all, instead, looking at their phones for some reason or other.  Me, I look for the specials along the shelves; don't care for those markers and I am certainly not following them.  It's time to get rid of them and MOVE FORWARD.  Moving forward the the new catch-phrase of the beloved media.  So, folks, let's MOVE FORWARD


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 2, 2022)

There are still markers on the floor in many places around here, and I respect them & notice others doing so also.Many people are still wearing masks in stores in addition to the employees. I’ve never felt comfortable being crowded in lines, rather keep a good arms length away. I admit to preferring a larger than average amount of “personal space”.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2022)

Here, those markers are usually still adhered to. However, no one ever obeyed the stores' one-way markers. To do that would have required adding a few miles (and maybe an hour or so) to our visit to the supermarket.  I never saw anyone obeying them, and they just quietly disappeared.

However, I'm glad to see the Covid restrictions gradually easing up. That's a good sign.


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Yes stores here have them but it has become kind of slap-dash. Maybe one, as a reminder, at the register or anywhere else people have to wait. No more one-way aisles though.


They dropped one way aisles here a long time ago. But, we do still have the six feet apart markers just about everywhere. I do abide by them but wonder when we'll get permission to tighten that distance. We still have plexi glass barriers between cashiers and customers in many stores but not all. That seems kind of outmoded too.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

If they get rid of those markers, I'm really gonna miss them.
Without them, I would have never known about the magic of 6 feet, or that the Covid virus can measure distance.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

chic said:


> They dropped one way aisles here a long time ago. But, we do still have the six feet apart markers just about everywhere. I do abide by them but wonder when we'll get permission to tighten that distance. We still have plexi glass barriers between cashiers and customers in many stores but not all. That seems kind of outmoded too.


LOL - For a few weeks, CVS had big plastic sheets hanging from the ceiling, blowing around in the air-conditioner breeze.
They had a big cut where you stick your hand through to get your medication.......but it only let your hand through; not any virus.


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2022)

win231 said:


> LOL - For a few weeks, CVS had big plastic sheets hanging from the ceiling, blowing around in the air-conditioner breeze.
> They had a big cut where you stick your hand through to get your medication.......but it only let your hand through; not any virus.


That's why the plexiglass at the cashier's seems silly because you do stick your hand through which is why I wonder why some places persist with this?


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

chic said:


> That's why the plexiglass at the cashier's seems silly because you do stick your hand through which is why I wonder why some places persist with this?


What would we ever do without the Health Department & the CDC showing us how to stay alive?


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2022)

win231 said:


> What would we ever do without the Health Department & the CDC showing us how to stay alive?


How have I made it this far, Win? it must be a miracle.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 2, 2022)

Just ignore them, move on.


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Just ignore them, move on.


By the end of this month, I think ALL covid restrictions will be gone for exactly that reason.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2022)

chic said:


> That's why the plexiglass at the cashier's seems silly because you do stick your hand through which is why I wonder why some places persist with this?


very good plexi glass salesmen ... 
I always wondered what a waste cleaning with some cleaners make them foggy and scratched etc. 
they will eventually taken down and in trash ...  

this whole Covid thing tripled litter around my area so many masks and wipes in parking lots etc.


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2022)

Jeni said:


> very good plexi glass salesmen ...
> I always wondered what a waste cleaning with some cleaners make them foggy and scratched etc.
> they will eventually taken down and in trash ...
> 
> this whole Covid thing tripled litter around my area so many masks and wipes in parking lots etc.


We've got discarded masks everywhere. It's filthy and disgusting. Why aren't environmentalists complaining about this?


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2022)

chic said:


> We've got discarded masks everywhere. It's filthy and disgusting. Why aren't environmentalists complaining about this?


some may be but it certainly is not mainstream .... we will now get various lectures about it in future.  
No one wanted to pick up items thinking they were "infected". 

 It is not everyone that did this but some who were so afraid they wanted their *own shadow *to stay 6 feet away.  

I watched a couple look like they were doing a space mission while wiping all their groceries down before putting them in their car then discarding all the "protective gear ...gloves masks ..wipes in parking lot and drove away ..... 
I remember thinking "it is all about Public health and your fellow citizen"   the irony was hilarious.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

Remember this clown?  Don'tcha feel safer knowing this hero is saving our lives?  (Yes, he's a real doctor):


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2022)

At least they did away with those stupid one-way markers in the store aisles. Viruses don't obey them anyway.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 2, 2022)

chic said:


> My state has been dropping all covid restrictions but one thing that I have noticed does remain are the social distancing markers in banks, stores, the post office etc. Do you still have social distancing markers where you live?


Yep, but its been at least a year since anyone has paid any attention to them... and since we have had any Covid restrictions.


chic said:


> I wonder why they are keeping those while letting everything else go?


Easier than removing?


----------



## Jules (Mar 2, 2022)

debodun said:


> At least they did away with those stupid one-way markers in the store aisles.





Alligatorob said:


> Yep, but its been at least a year since anyone has paid any attention to them... and since we have had any Covid restrictions.
> 
> Easier than removing?


They one-way markers were the decision of the store owners here.  Walmart still has the faded ones.  Nobody follows that yet last month a smart-ass man and his son spoke in my direction saying ‘some people aren’t following the rules.’  He obviously hadn’t shopped there in months; his wife probably would have been aware of changes.  (Yeah, I wanted to make a snarky comment to him but didn’t.). That rule hasn’t been enforced for months.  I’m sure the markers will be removed when they do the annual floor cleaning.


----------



## Jules (Mar 2, 2022)

Spacing for lines still makes sense.  Covid is spread is airborne.  The closer you are, the more concentrated it is. 

If I were a cashier I‘d appreciate maintaining the plastic guards.  It blocks the direct flow of air.  I don’t understand the comments thinking they should be removed.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2022)

Jules said:


> Spacing for lines still makes sense.  Covid is spread is airborne.  The closer you are, the more concentrated it is.
> 
> If I were a cashier I‘d appreciate maintaining the plastic guards.  It blocks the direct flow of air.  I don’t understand the comments thinking they should be removed.



If people or businesses feel they are needed so be it ... 
i just feel they will eventually remove them ............as you pointed out may deflect direct flow of air but how long a aerosol is in air is more reliant on air circulation then plastic small barrier....  They were more a show of we are trying then actual clear prevention.  Not sure if they were placating staff or public or both... see article below.

Does plexiglass help? It’s still not clear​https://www.bloomberg.com/news/newsletters/2021-06-10/does-plexiglass-prevent-covid-spread
Plexiglass is everywhere. Retail stores, restaurants, schools and offices raced to erect clear plastic shields when the pandemic hit. U.S. sales tripled to roughly $750 million last spring, in the rush for protection from the droplets that health authorities suspected were spreading the coronavirus.

Just one hitch: To this day, not a single study has shown that the clear plastic barriers actually control the virus, according to Harvard’s Joseph Allen, an indoor-air researcher who calls the plexiglass shields “hygiene theater.”


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

Jules said:


> Spacing for lines still makes sense.  Covid is spread is airborne.  The closer you are, the more concentrated it is.
> 
> If I were a cashier I‘d appreciate maintaining the plastic guards.  It blocks the direct flow of air.  I don’t understand the comments thinking they should be removed.


Those big holes to put your hands through might have something to do with the comments.
Of course, the virus is courteous & would never enter those holes.   That's also why it would never infect someone while they're dining.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2022)

I would like to see the social distancing markers, plexiglass shields, hand sanitizer dispensers, and cart wipes remain in place.

IMO they provide a helpful reminder to all of us and maybe some protection during the annual flu and cold season.

What harm do they do?


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would like to see the social distancing markers, plexiglass shields, hand sanitizer dispensers, and cart wipes remain in place.
> 
> IMO they provide a helpful reminder to all of us and maybe some protection during the annual flu and cold season.
> 
> What harm do they do?


None, as long as you remember that every item you touch while you're shopping, then touch the cart re-contaminates it.
That's why it doesn't matter what you touch as long as you don't touch your face & wash your hands when you get home.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Maybe they're too hard to scrape off the floor.


Plus they paid someone to put them there and maybe those someones charge even more to remove them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2022)

Jules said:


> Spacing for lines still makes sense.  Covid is spread is airborne.  The closer you are, the more concentrated it is.
> 
> If I were a cashier I‘d appreciate maintaining the plastic guards.  It blocks the direct flow of air.  I don’t understand the comments thinking they should be removed.


Just my thinking, but they're still handling your money, there's a gap at the bottom of the shield and your hands are all over the the little counter under it, and air doesn't flow in a straight line like light does. Personally, I think they were a waste of money. And I wonder how many cashiers missed a pay increase because purchasing these shields was required.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 2, 2022)

Plexiglass Sneeze Guards 
The viral blast will stick to the plexiglass---not your cashier

[Stand Here] Floor Signs
For those who aren't sure how far to social distance


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Plexiglass Sneeze Guards
> The viral blast will stick to the plexiglass---not your cashier
> 
> [Stand Here] Floor Signs
> For those who aren't sure how far to social distance


Sign, Sign, Everywhere A Sign....


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

chic said:


> That's why the plexiglass at the cashier's seems silly because you do stick your hand through which is why I wonder why some places persist with this?


So they can say, _"We're protecting your health & saving lives."  _


----------



## Judycat (Mar 3, 2022)

Our State Police barracks had a plexiglass barrier between them and the public long before Covid. As did other government buildings. Doctor's offices too.. What's that about?  Protection? Only special people get to go in there? Criminals? Staff? Patients?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 3, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Our State Police barracks had a plexiglass barrier between them and the public long before Covid. As did other government buildings. Doctor's offices too.. What's that about?  Protection? Only special people get to go in there? Criminals? Staff? Patients?


They don't want anyone losing their temper & strangle them.  Or shoot, too, if it is bullet proof.  So, yes, protection.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 3, 2022)

chic said:


> That's why the plexiglass at the cashier's seems silly because you do stick your hand through which is why I wonder why some places persist with this?


There were a lot of "silly" things going on during the last 2 years.  Don't even get me started.  I'd like to forget it all.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2022)

There is no guarantee future variants won't arise in the near future.  In light of that, stores would be foolish to remove spacing reminders, plexiglass shields for cashiers, and other safeguards.   If I worked a store checkstand I'd be happy to have that shield to help me avoid flu, colds, and other airborne germs.  

As for "silly" things that went on during the last two years, scientists understandably erred on the side of caution.  As more evidence came to light, they refined their advice.  

Would it have been better for them to just say, "We're not offering any recommendations because we're not sure how this is transmitted?" Instead they said, "We're not sure how this is transmitted, so to be on the safe side, we recommend the following..."

p.s. Most people thought this doctor was a quack from the get-go, including on this forum on this forum.  All manner of quackery has shown up on youtube and other websites during the past several years.   


win231 said:


> Remember this clown?  Don'tcha feel safer knowing this hero is saving our lives?  (Yes, he's a real doctor):


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> There were a lot of "silly" things going on during the last 2 years.  Don't even get me started.  I'd like to forget it all.


Remember the old term "armchair generals?"  That's what all these armchair "medical experts" remind me of. They know better than the scientific community of the entire world, and anything that was suggested or recommended during the pandemic to save our lives was "silly."

But I will admit to finding one of the rules silly myself. That's requiring people to wear masks when walking into a restaurant, or getting up to go to the bathroom, but obviously the masks had to come off once they were eating.  I do have to wonder how much safer that made anybodyl


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 3, 2022)

Those placards reminding us to keep our distance might be worth a few dollars in the eras to come. I doubt that many more of them are still being produced, not in large quantities anyway and memorabilia from bygone causes and days usually sells for a good price. Just one of those thing that people don't think much about holding onto. The rarity as well as what may one day seem to be the "quaintness" of it too, may well make any leftovers valuable. Only time will tell but it won't be soon forgotten.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 4, 2022)

I remember when the pandemic started and there was this rush to buy hand sanitizers.  Actually, they were in short supply and you could only buy 1 at a time.  Now, everyone has loads of the stuff: dollar store, Wally Mart, Grocery stores and even liquatation centers.  It seems the price is very low these days.  I had a 1 liter bottle when the pandemic center started and I still got the darn stuff.  Can't get rid of it.  Don't use it as all the stores have the stuff.  Where I live there are hand sanitizers on each floor.  I used to use so much there were days I felt my skin was gonna burn off.  These days I use the stuff a lot less but I still do use it but my skin feels much better.


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I remember when the pandemic started and there was this rush to buy hand sanitizers.  Actually, they were in short supply and you could only buy 1 at a time.  Now, everyone has loads of the stuff: dollar store, Wally Mart, Grocery stores and even liquatation centers.  It seems the price is very low these days.  I had a 1 liter bottle when the pandemic center started and I still got the darn stuff.  Can't get rid of it.  Don't use it as all the stores have the stuff.  Where I live there are hand sanitizers on each floor.  I used to use so much there were days I felt my skin was gonna burn off.  These days I use the stuff a lot less but I still do use it but my skin feels much better.


I remember it was $ 10.00 for a six ounce bottle here. Now stores are practically giving it away.


----------



## win231 (Mar 4, 2022)

The most creative & stupid billboard I saw had a drawing of two people standing a few feet apart with another person lying down between them with the caption: _ "If you don't know what six feet looks like, just imagine a dead body between you."
Ooooooh...I'm still shakin'!    _


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Maybe we can all pretend that those distancing markers, since they aren’t much needed or heeded these days, are reminders that we might try to get closer to our fellow human _beans_. Maybe we could just randomly hug a stranger here and there and be glad in the fact that we made it through a nasty spot of history and became a little more kind and tolerant because of it.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2022)

The plexiglass shields may not be foolproof, and they do have spaces at the bottom to stick your hands through, but imagine this scenario.

You are working as a cashier or customer service rep in a busy store. You deal with dozens, maybe hundreds of people every day, pretty close up. One of them suddenly starts coughing nonstop, or sneezes right in your direction. Or starts yelling at you.

Would you rather have a plexiglass shield between you, or nothing at all?


----------



## chic (Mar 5, 2022)

Sunny said:


> The plexiglass shields may not be foolproof, and they do have spaces at the bottom to stick your hands through, but imagine this scenario.
> 
> You are working as a cashier or customer service rep in a busy store. You deal with dozens, maybe hundreds of people every day, pretty close up. One of them suddenly starts coughing nonstop, or sneezes right in your direction. Or starts yelling at you.
> 
> Would you rather have a plexiglass shield between you, or nothing at all?


Yesterday I was checking out at the grocery store and my cashier was maskless. She began sneezing and I and her bagger said God bless you, just like in the old days. I just feel a lot of us are ready to move forward from this. There was no plexiglass shield. I didn't mind.


----------



## win231 (Mar 5, 2022)

Sunny said:


> The plexiglass shields may not be foolproof, and they do have spaces at the bottom to stick your hands through, but imagine this scenario.
> 
> You are working as a cashier or customer service rep in a busy store. You deal with dozens, maybe hundreds of people every day, pretty close up. One of them suddenly starts coughing nonstop, or sneezes right in your direction. Or starts yelling at you.
> 
> Would you rather have a plexiglass shield between you, or nothing at all?


In my 69 years, I've never had anyone sneeze or cough in my face.  I suppose it's possible, but I think it would be silly to worry about something that's so unlikely.


----------

